# Best Time (for Availability) to go to Hawaii



## MichaelColey (Nov 4, 2011)

Our 2011 trip is coming up and our 2012 trip is already planned, so I'm starting to get the itch for planning a 2013 trip to Hawaii.

What time(s) of year has the best availability?  (I'm just with RCI right now, so that's where I'll be focusing.)  I'm perfectly fine staying in Kauai (where there's ALWAYS availability in RCI), but would love to spend time in Maui and Oahu if I can get good exchanges.  (We got both for our 2012 trip!)  I figure if I start my searches now and pick the right time of the year, I'll get some great choices.

We're pretty flexibile on when we go, outside of October and November (months when we're too busy to travel).  We like to go for 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2011)

September and October have summer weather, but it's low season because the kids have just gone back to school and many people just had a summer vacation, so for you, I'd say September.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2011)

Sept. is weeks 35-39.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 4, 2011)

We never have trouble getting great places in September (actually not only in Hawaii but almost everywhere we like to go).  Works for us since we prefer to travel when there are the least amount of kids, plus that is anniversary month for us


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah, great info! Interesting. The times we picked this year (November/December) and next (September) are low seasons. From the chart, it looks like late April through May is another one.

I think we'll probably start shooting for September every year. It's a great break from the heat of Texas, too.

The season doesn't matter much to me. What does the weather vary from summer to winter in Hawaii? 5 degrees? LOL. I know it's rainier in the winter, but that's not a big deal to us, either.

We like to go places during low season -- it's one of the benefits of homeschooling and being self-employed.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2011)

It's not the Temp - it's the rain.  Winter is the rainy season.  We have been on Hawaii when a storm with a name came through and it wasn't cold, but if you walked out the door, it was like someone poured a bucket over your head - for 3 days straight.  If you walked from the TS to the car, you were wet to the skin.  If you went outside, it was like you were in the shower with your clothes on.  

That being said, it won't keep us from going to Hawaii in the winter, but with your schedule, September would be the perfect combo of summer weather, low crowds, cheap airfare, and high exchange availability.











http://www.hawaiigaga.com/WeatherGuide.aspx#maui


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Michael,
We were on Kauai and the BI this past mid-September for two weeks and it was perfect!  Great weather, got into restaurants fairly easily--even during peak dining times, and the resort occupancy was way down.  The water and beaches were nice, too.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 4, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Our 2011 trip is coming up and our 2012 trip is already planned, so I'm starting to get the itch for planning a 2013 trip to Hawaii.
> What time(s) of year has the best availability?  (I'm just with RCI right now, so that's where I'll be focusing.)  I'm perfectly fine staying in Kauai (where there's ALWAYS availability in RCI), but would love to spend time in Maui and Oahu if I can get good exchanges.  (We got both for our 2012 trip!)  I figure if I start my searches now and pick the right time of the year, I'll get some great choices.
> We're pretty flexibile on when we go, outside of October and November (months when we're too busy to travel).  We like to go for 3 or 4 weeks.


Aloha Michael,
Perhaps you might want to consider the challenge from a different angle.  Why not figure out your top two (or three) choices for each island and ask (if you don't know) how many months out good (peak?) availability occurs for those resorts.
Jack


----------



## elaine (Nov 5, 2011)

sept is very good. Not rainy yet and kids are all back in school and no one is escaping cold weather yet. Thus, you should have excellent availability for mid-end sept.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 5, 2011)

September and May would work best from the Hawaii side, your work schedule, and availability.

How's your weather at home?  Which months' weather would you like to get away from?  We consider that as well.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 5, 2011)

*Sep-Oct*

Great time to visit Hawaii with two caveats:

1.  The sun can still be pretty intense in September
2. Hurricanes in the Gulf can screw up your airline schedule.

Happened to us once.  Not likely but not zero probability either.

Sterling


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 10, 2011)

*September can be bad on Big Island*

We fled the heat of Az to be almost ias hot on the Kona Coast in September.With bosons,high 80'stemperatures,and high humidity Azis not much worse at 105. Make sure you go where you hav trade winds and air conditioning.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Be Aware of the Ironman*

We have always gone in October, and have always had a terrific time on all of the islands at one time or another.

Keep in mind that the Ironman Triathalon is generally on the Big Island each year, generally in October.  An extra 2,000 athletes, along with families and friends descend upon Hawaii from all over the globe for that event.

*Typically, rental car availability during the two weeks going into that race will be difficult without advance reservation.  Even though the rental car companies bring cars in from the other islands, expect to pay a premium.*

It is an incredible event to attend, and it is a great deal of fun and excitement to be apart of all of the festivities. Downtown Kailua-Kona is at the heart of the marathon.  We had balcony seats at LuLu's, and enjoyed many Longboards along with some of their famous Ahi tacos.  You can't help admire the dedication of the iron men and woman.  With so many world class athletes all in one place, you can expect the scenery on the beaches to reflect that demographic. 

Don't avoid it, but rather plan accordingly.


----------



## slip (Nov 11, 2011)

We were there the week after the Ironman and so many people stayed longer,
the rental company's had problems supplying cars. We had a economy reserved
but they had to upgrade us to a brand new 4 door 4WD Jeep wrangler. It was
the only vehicle they had left.


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2011)

All,

Any views on Princeville in October?  I know its a "rainier" period, but curious how much that impacts the trip?

We'd like to do WPORV on one of our Fall trips, and we tend to travel in October.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## JeffW (Nov 12, 2011)

I usually target October for our Hawaii vacations (occasionally slipping into end of Sept, or beginning of Nov, for our 2 week trips).  I also look to avoid the peak travel months.  

I like Oct over Sept, not because of the 'destination' weather (Hawaii), but rather because of home weather (Phila).  September in Phila, the weather can still be decent, it doesn't get dark too early - why bother leaving that for 2 weeks?  But push it back a month into October, and it can get cool enough here that it's a nice change to get to tropical Hawaii for a couple of weeks.  

Jeff


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2011)

JeffW said:


> I usually target October for our Hawaii vacations (occasionally slipping into end of Sept, or beginning of Nov, for our 2 week trips).  I also look to avoid the peak travel months.
> 
> I like Oct over Sept, not because of the 'destination' weather (Hawaii), but rather because of home weather (Phila).  September in Phila, the weather can still be decent, it doesn't get dark too early - why bother leaving that for 2 weeks?  But push it back a month into October, and it can get cool enough here that it's a nice change to get to tropical Hawaii for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

Which islands do you typically travel to and how is the weather there?  We were just in Oahu and the weather was fantastic, just 1 afternoon with very brief rain on Waikiki.

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## JeffW (Nov 12, 2011)

On our two week trips, Maui is one island we always go to.  We've varied the other islands, staying on Oahu, Kauai, and the Big Island.  We like Kauai the best.  We stayed at Kappa the first time, Princeville the last.  Looking into Popiu for the next stay.

I never remember weather being an issue.  We've had some precipitation, but never the "it's raining buckets" that another poster mentioned.  Obviously there's a difference between the normal passing rainshower, and a storm front that can bring inches of rain.  But one of the advantages of weekly timeshare stays is that being there that long, you can usually ride out a couple of days of bad weather.  If it was a weekend getaway, you may not see good weather until you get back home.

Jeff


----------



## slip (Nov 12, 2011)

We've been to the Big Island and Oahu in mid to late October and I thought the
weather was perfect. Also,like JeffW says, I'm from Wisconsin and the weather
here starts to turn then, unlike September. Weather on vacations is never guaranteed 
but longer stays will increase your odds and in Hawaii the odds are
on your side.


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2011)

We've had great luck with Big Island in November and Oahu in October (and Maui always!) which is why I keep debating Princeville (the rainy side) in October (early rainy season).   

But I do want to visit WPORV one year via StarOptions or bulk deposit trade, and October is when my lovely wife and I sneak away for a Hawaii trip just the two of us!   And the Starwood board glows about WPORV...

What a nice problem to have....debating the weather quality of the different Hawaiian islands!

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## JeffW (Nov 12, 2011)

Our last trip to Kauai, we stayed at the Westin Princeville.  One of the best resorts we've been too.  

Jeff


----------



## topdog (Jan 20, 2012)

*Trade winds, Kona winds and Iron Man*

We were in Hawaii for our honeymoon 22 years ago and would like to go back in 2013.  I remember hearing that May and September were the trickiest months for losing the trade winds.  We are thinking about 1 week at Waikoloa and 1 week in Maui.  I've been thinking about maybe February or early March, maybe Late August through October.  After reading this thread, I guess I need to consider the tri-athalon also.  

It looks like its Oct 12 in 2013.  Do the athletes show up about a week ahead?

Any thought on chances of losing the trade winds and when?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2012)

Feb. and March are high demand months - snow birds escaping the cold.  September and October are your best bet.  The triathalon really doesn't impact the other islands.


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 20, 2012)

We've been looking for something on either Maui or Big Island the 1st week of April in 2013.  So far no luck!  Does the Feb/March crowd typically extend into the 1st week of April?  or does it start slowing down by then?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2012)

lmkucala said:


> We've been looking for something on either Maui or Big Island the 1st week of April in 2013.  So far no luck!  Does the Feb/March crowd typically extend into the 1st week of April?  or does it start slowing down by then?



Since this is more than 12 mos. out, most people can't deposit yet.  Also - it's the week after Easter - spring break for many schools.


----------



## cwn (Jan 25, 2012)

[Duplicate post deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 27, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Since this is more than 12 mos. out, most people can't deposit yet.  Also - it's the week after Easter - spring break for many schools.


Aloha,
I screen scrape and save RCI data for a few specific resorts.  Some are on the BI.  None are on Maui.  Some resorts show availability more than 16 months out.  Some resorts have had (and may still have) exchanges available for Fri, Sat & Sun April 5 - 7, 2013.  There has been (and may still be) availability for check in the last weekend of March 2013.
What system are you in?  How are you searching?  What are your search parameters?
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2012)

Jack - I'm guessing that you are actually addressing Imkucala, and not me.   



lmkucala said:


> We've been looking for something on either Maui or Big Island the 1st week of April in 2013.  So far no luck!  Does the Feb/March crowd typically extend into the 1st week of April?  or does it start slowing down by then?


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 27, 2012)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> I screen scrape and save RCI data for a few specific resorts.  Some are on the BI.  None are on Maui.  Some resorts show availability more than 16 months out.  Some resorts have had (and may still have) exchanges available for Fri, Sat & Sun April 5 - 7, 2013.  There has been (and may still be) availability for check in the last weekend of March 2013.
> What system are you in?  How are you searching?  What are your search parameters?
> Jack



Yes - it was lmkucala that was looking 

I'm searching in RCI points.  I've got 2 saved searches setup that I run regularly - one for anywhere on Maui and one for anywhere on Big Island, with check-in days between 3/29/13 and 3/31/13.  

Occassionally there is a studio that pops up on Maui but that we really need a 1BR (I think it is called Kahana Falls) and also gets some pretty poor reviews.  Paniolo Greens occassionally comes up for Big Island but it is 65,000 points and I only have about 50,000 right now (I'll get my next annual allotment in a couple of months.


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 27, 2012)

lmkucala said:


> Yes - it was lmkucala that was looking
> 
> I'm searching in RCI points.  I've got 2 saved searches setup that I run regularly - one for anywhere on Maui and one for anywhere on Big Island, with check-in days between 3/29/13 and 3/31/13.
> 
> Occassionally there is a studio that pops up on Maui but that we really need a 1BR (I think it is called Kahana Falls) and also gets some pretty poor reviews.  Paniolo Greens occassionally comes up for Big Island but it is 65,000 points and I only have about 50,000 right now (I'll get my next annual allotment in a couple of months.


Aloha,
My data is in the RCI Weeks system.  By being in RCI Points, you are seeing a different inventory.  I'm not sure the deposit lead time in points; perhaps it is limited to one year.  It is clearly closer to 1-1/2 years for several resorts in the Weeks system.  
Good luck in your search,
Jack


----------

